# Anyone to output to TV?



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Wondering if there's a way to output Netflix to my TV from my thunderbolt, I can't use connected media as we have no dsl access where I live, any ideas?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

You could always use the hotspot on the bolt to give a connected device internet access.

I've tried a few options to push streaming media from the bolt through dlna but at best it was choppy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

when on vacation i tethered to my ps3 and streamed netflix from that


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

I could use wireless tether but I don't want to get caught by Verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

This phone physically lacks a hardware output to any sort of external display.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

xlehmannx said:


> I could use wireless tether but I don't want to get caught by Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


 been tethering for like over a year. Never been caught

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## giant22000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> been tethering for like over a year. Never been caught
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Been tethering for over 12 years way back in the MOU (Minutes of Use) days with the old America's Choice plans and never been caught. This was before the days of the cool smartphones. Just use responsibly and you won't have any problems.

It's funny thinking back when bitpim was latest and greatest thing going.


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

If you got strong signal I've streamed Xbox live on 4g maybe not wise if you don't have "unlimited data"

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I have played mw2 on the ps3 online servers using 3g. I stream Netflix the same way. It my not do as good sometimes but it saves me money.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have a wifi enabled tv (ie samsung with media share) you can select your output to the tv and it will stream video, music, and pictures to the tv over wifi, it works great and I have been using it for a long time now. It's an awesome feature of the sense UI.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

That does sound neat. Sadly my Samsung TV doesn't have that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Wireless wifi tether, netflix on laptop, tethered to tv here.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty sure you can use an hml adapter thru you're micro USB. Few vids on you tube demonstrating this


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

If your hardware savvy, you could always preform a GPU pin mod so you can have a external display. Just sayin...


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

giant22000 said:


> Been tethering for over 12 years way back in the MOU (Minutes of Use) days with the old America's Choice plans and never been caught. This was before the days of the cool smartphones. Just use responsibly and you won't have any problems.
> 
> It's funny thinking back when bitpim was latest and greatest thing going.


omg bitpim i remember that haha. i used that for the first ever modding i did on a phone, an lg enV


----------

